# Painting lace pattern



## RIDA142 (Mar 31, 2002)

Can anyone help me with this? I painted this on a rabbit for practice. It turned out better than i thought for the first time. But the problem i had was the lace lifting. any suggestions on dampening it? i used some slow reducer which i sprayed on. But i dont think i got the lace wet enough. i sprayed through a 1.4 tip sata digital at 11 psi at the gun. When i try it again i was wondering if i should increase or decrease air pressure and i was thinking of over reducing the paint to flow better. but if someone who has experience can tell me how to do it right i would appreciate it. thanks and i know someone will ask why only half the car is painted. the reason is i take a painting class at the community college and my partner is out of town and i went ahead and painted my side. it is a junk car so it didnt really matter. thanks in advance for any tips you OG painters can give me. and this is my second paint job.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

yea im planning on doin some of this work soon, anybody have advice i'd like to know too..


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

OK this will help keep the lace down, and not lift up on you while your spraying........

When mixing your base, instead of 50% base, and 50% reducer

Use 
40% base
40% normal clear
10% clear hardner
10% reducer.

Trust me it works.........the "tackyness" of the clear will keep the lace down, as it your pattern gets color............though You should practice a few passes on a long test panel, cuz it will lay down defrent then normal base of course............aslo plan ahead, cuz the only thing you will be able to lay over it, is clear.

Though you could lay clear mixed with something like flake or pearl......then more clear over that.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Heres a pic of someone at the cruising spot here in Houston.Dont know if this is much help though just thought since it was lace also it would be good to post up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sdevante (Nov 15, 2004)

You guys are pretty wily, where you come up with this, I'll never know. 

But, I love it! Question... do you actually leave the lace on the car and clear over it, or do you use the lace as a mask and peel it off before you clear?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

the lace is only used as a template for the design.......you remove it before you put down the clear or tha candy........it's just to get the crisp pattern you want bro...but what do i know........good luck............:thumbsup:--------


> _Originally posted by Sdevante_@Feb 23 2005, 12:15 PM
> *You guys are pretty wily, where you come up with this, I'll never know.
> 
> But, I love it! Question... do you actually leave the lace on the car and clear over it, or do you use the lace as a mask and peel it off before you clear?
> [snapback]2766653[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sdevante_@Feb 23 2005, 03:15 PM
> *You guys are pretty wily, where you come up with this, I'll never know.
> 
> But, I love it! Question... do you actually leave the lace on the car and clear over it, or do you use the lace as a mask and peel it off before you clear?
> [snapback]2766653[/snapback]​*



its oooooooooooooooollllllllllllddddddddddddddddddddd school.


and Richee can pretty much take you to school on it.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 23 2005, 12:53 PM
> *Heres a pic of someone at the cruising spot here in Houston.Dont know if this is much help though just thought since it was lace also it would be good to post up. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2766564[/snapback]​*


Good pic post :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDA142 (Mar 31, 2002)

any ideas where i can some better lace? i tried the fabric store anyone know of an online store?


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

its funny, i love lace patterns.. and people love to hate on it!!!!!!!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Feb 23 2005, 10:28 PM
> *its funny, i love lace patterns..  and people love to hate on it!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2768932[/snapback]​*



I like the idea of lace patterns..........I think the downside is that the majority of patterns are of flowers or something else thats a bit too on the feminen side for most guys :dunno:


----------



## checksuspension79 (Jul 2, 2004)

if your talking about air pressure getting behind it have a pattern layed out and 2 people to help hold each side and strech it a little and lay it over and spray a medium coat and leave it dont do no more than one use color changing purple to green matchs pretty good with most colors if you really want to get crazy the black sutt from a torch put a small fan behind it blows in to the base looks good under candy


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

lets bring this back form the death......where you guys buy the lace, is it used for curtains or something?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Use the vinyl lace not the cloth lace...........go to wallmart and check out the crafts section, and were they sell tablecloths.........and yes I've seen some curtain lace, that will work to


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

so what are youi doing, laying a base color down,puliing your lace over it, and laying a candy color down? how would it look with a regular base, without cand?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

anybody else got pics of lace paint?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

i did this one a couple years ago.... used a vintage lace table cloth.

[attachmentid=304854][attachmentid=304855]


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 56droppedhardtop_@Oct 9 2005, 09:12 PM~3971840
> *i did this one a couple years ago.... used a vintage lace table cloth.
> 
> [attachmentid=304854][attachmentid=304855]
> *


very NICE


----------



## 56droppedhardtop (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks big linc....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this is one i did..... i shot the orion silver basecoat and flakes.... and clear... wetsanded.... then i taped up the design droped the lace on top taped it around the border.... and misted white paint on it... then came back with orange paint in an airbrush and shadoed the border..... then shot kandy pagan gold over the car....


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 23 2005, 03:53 PM~2766564
> *Heres a pic of someone at the cruising spot here in Houston.Dont know if this is much help though just thought since it was lace also it would be good to post up. :thumbsup:
> *



thats some bad ass lace right there. more piks?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------

